# Neuer Bikepark??



## trialero (19. August 2011)

moin  habe gehört das ein neuer bikepark an nem skilift, entstanden sein soll
Bei  Weibersbrunn oder in derGegend
Wäre vor n paar Wochen in der Zeitung gestanden

wer weiss was genaueres

Danke für Antworten


----------



## Devilz1985 (20. August 2011)

In Weibersbrunn .... mhmm nix gehört aber schlecht wäre es nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bernd e (5. September 2011)

Hast du noch mal was gehört!? Zu mir ist nichts durchgedrungen, bin aber auch nicht ganz nah dran an Weibersbrunn.


----------



## trialero (5. September 2011)

nee noch nix neues gehört 
werde aber mal hinfahren und schauen wo ich denke

neben der a3 wo im winter gerodelt wird also hinter rohrbrunn oder vorher rechte seite in fahrtrichtung würzburg

dort in der ecke??


----------



## bernd e (6. September 2011)

Dort in dem Bereich stand (oder steht noch) ein Skilift.


----------



## Sebastian_2 (6. September 2011)

gott, bitte lass da einen bikepark entstehen


----------



## trialero (6. September 2011)

ja

war heute in heigenbrücken da past alles
lift ist da ,spuren in der mitte 

und ausenrum n schöner wald konnte aber niemanden finden oder befragen  keiner da

ansonsten käme nur noch frammersbach in frage

aber in heigenbrücken past alles kammen sogar spuren unten an ,war aber zu faul um zu laufen und suchen


weibersbrunn ist der lift abgebaut und dort kommt demnächst die autobahn vorbei ,wird dort ausgebaut

die haben zwar auch n bikegelände jedoch ohne lift, habs aber nicht angeschaut , das gelände ist bekannt auch bei bürgern im ort  ist oben an der erddeponie wurde mir gesagt


ich bleib dran komme schon nochmal zum suchen dorthin


----------



## bernd e (7. September 2011)

Heigenbrücken war mal in Kooperation mit einem Bikehändler aus Hösbach im Gespräch, was jedoch im Sand verlaufen ist.   Das ist meine Info.

Frammersbach, fände ich auch toll


----------



## Sebastian_2 (8. September 2011)

ouh man ey, schade dass heigenbrücken nix geworden ist. da hätt ich sogar einfach mit dem zug hinfahren können  frammersbach wär echt der wahnsinn, würde eigentlich frammersbach als "bike-stadt" gut stehen. da müssten die doch selber drauf kommen dass sich vllt ein bikepark lohnen könnte  ein offizieler trail würde ja eigentlich schon reichen wo dann am wochenden geshuttlet wird oder so... naja mal sehen


----------



## Deleted 7157 (17. September 2011)

dieser vielleicht?

http://www.olympia-eisenbach.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=26&Itemid=22


----------



## Alaskanier (18. September 2011)

Den hat trialero sicher nicht gemeint. Bei uns war er nämlich schon und hat geholfen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

